# Cam question



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

So I am looking to get a cam but everyone I ask about it says I HAVE to have a stall for it to run, but I don't want a stall... Can anyone help with this, do I need a stall? Does anyone have a cam and not have a problem without the stall?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need a stall.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your going so little cam change that you don't need a stall, then there's no reason to upgrade the cam at all.


----------

